# Need advice on remote starters.



## algae (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi all,
I have a 2003 Nissan Altima 3.5 SE. Nissan tells me that if I buy a non Nissan
remote start all sorts of bad things can happen. Of course the Nissan
version costs a lot more than what I can get somewhere else. Previously I have had off brand starters (Viper) installed on my Pathfinder and my Mazda with no problems. What's the scoop on this? Is it just marketing or is there some validity to it? I am willing to pay but not if it's not necessary.
Thanks for any info.
Gary


----------



## altimateone (May 30, 2003)

Do you have an auto or a manual trans? an auto trans would be easyer to hook up. I know they have auto starts for manual trans, but from what i've heard there alot more involved in installing. Unless you live in a really cold climate I dont think its worth it. but it is a nice feature to show your friends!


----------



## algae (Dec 5, 2004)

It has an automatic trans. Yes it is very cold where I live Presently it is -30C !
My Mazda had a standard trans and it was just a little trickier but it worked fine.

Gary


----------



## kit (Dec 6, 2004)

I have a 2003 altima and the dealership installed a PRIME remote starter from Visson down the street. The only problem is by passing the security. I wouldn't recommend a do-it yourself kit or have a freind do it. Just be sure it's installed by someone who will cover any damages caused by the install.

P.S does the interior of the car warm up when it -30 My doesn't which kind off make the auto starter useless.


----------



## algae (Dec 5, 2004)

Yes it does warm up but not as toasty warm as I would like. Gotta love Alberta...since last Friday the temp. has decreased by 40 Degress C !!

Gary


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

I have never heard of a Nissan car starter, most dealerships just install a specific brand of aftermarket car starter. Assuming that you have a competent person doing the install the brand of starter does not really matter, it just depends on what options, performance and quality you are looking for. I would never let a dealership install a starter. Algae, where do you live in Alberta?


----------



## algae (Dec 5, 2004)

Hi Smitty, 
I don't think that Nissan has a brand of it's own but they really push buying it through them. I've already decided to go through someone else though. I know he is very competent. Now I've have to go and get some new keys made. Just last week I lost my only spare key. I think the replacements are going to be expensive 
Btw I live in St. Albert. 
Thanks for replying. 
Gary


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

algae said:


> Hi Smitty,
> I don't think that Nissan has a brand of it's own but they really push buying it through them. I've already decided to go through someone else though. I know he is very competent. Now I've have to go and get some new keys made. Just last week I lost my only spare key. I think the replacements are going to be expensive
> Btw I live in St. Albert.
> Thanks for replying.
> Gary



i have a manual an got a remote start...was 600 an is a two way pager as well....someone set the alarm an it pages me....oh an i live in boston...soooo well worth the money...just park ya car in neutral...emergency break up...an ur good to go to remote start it...


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

altima25s said:


> i have a manual an got a remote start...was 600 an is a two way pager as well....someone set the alarm an it pages me....oh an i live in boston...soooo well worth the money...just park ya car in neutral...emergency break up...an ur good to go to remote start it...


wow, for $600US I could buy 2 or 3 of the most expensive 2-way car starter/alarm unit that money can buy. I hope that you got a lifetime warranty with the install and it is a damn clean job. I installed a remote starter with door locks, trunk release and even a panic feature in my '89 olds winter beater for $45US. At least you are happy with your purchase


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Smitty 3.5 said:


> wow, for $600US I could buy 2 or 3 of the most expensive 2-way car starter/alarm unit that money can buy. I hope that you got a lifetime warranty with the install and it is a damn clean job. I installed a remote starter with door locks, trunk release and even a panic feature in my '89 olds winter beater for $45US. At least you are happy with your purchase




I also have manual transmission so i didnt want them to monkey around an bypass the clutch....sooooooo this is specifically for manual trans. Yes clean job. Great alarm. I got so many mods with it along with trunk release an locks and panic. Life time warranty as well.


----------



## kit (Dec 6, 2004)

Kept in mine there is a little more to a new nissan than a 89 beater
I think it's cool that it pages you when it's getting stolen,you should set it up so that it pages the insurance company to  
P.S I posted a heating problem but haven't gotten a reply do any of you have heat problems with a 2003 2.5 altima


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

kit said:


> Kept in mine there is a little more to a new nissan than a 89 beater
> I think it's cool that it pages you when it's getting stolen,you should set it up so that it pages the insurance company to
> P.S I posted a heating problem but haven't gotten a reply do any of you have heat problems with a 2003 2.5 altima




LoL kit. Hey at least somebody noticed there a BIG diff between an 89 beater and at the time, a brand new 2002 alty 

That would be a good idea if it paged the insurance company...lol we could maybe patten that


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

altima25s said:


> LoL kit. Hey at least somebody noticed there a BIG diff between an 89 beater and at the time, a brand new 2002 alty
> 
> That would be a good idea if it paged the insurance company...lol we could maybe patten that


Still $600 for a car starter is a lot of cash to spend. I was looking into starters for my 02 Altima a while ago and the most expensive one I could find did not even come close to $600. However I would have installed the starter myself in the Altima which would have saved me some $ but even paying for an install would not have made up for that price tag. I purcased my winter car for around $500 and it looks almost mint.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Smitty 3.5 said:


> Still $600 for a car starter is a lot of cash to spend. I was looking into starters for my 02 Altima a while ago and the most expensive one I could find did not even come close to $600. However I would have installed the starter myself in the Altima which would have saved me some $ but even paying for an install would not have made up for that price tag. I purcased my winter car for around $500 and it looks almost mint.


It really depends on how you look at it. An alarm system is only as good as it's installation, and you don't want to get cheap on the install. I used to install alarms and car stereos for a local shop here and I'll give you a breakdown of how a car starter can get up there.

Nice brand name full-featured alarm - $150-$250
Remote starter module/additional needed parts - $100-$150
Labor (about 5-6 hours @ $50 per hr.) - $250 - $300
Some shops charge $60-$65 per hour down here.

Total: $500 - $700 depending on brand name and before local sales tax.

Doing the labor yourself over a day will save a lot of $$$ on labor costs, but for a pro to install a full-blown alarm with remote start capability, the costs can get up there depending on what you ask for.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

wickedsr20 said:


> It really depends on how you look at it. An alarm system is only as good as it's installation, and you don't want to get cheap on the install. I used to install alarms and car stereos for a local shop here and I'll give you a breakdown of how a car starter can get up there.
> 
> Nice brand name full-featured alarm - $150-$250
> Remote starter module/additional needed parts - $100-$150
> ...



Thanks to everyone who has my back on this....The name of the remote start is called compu-star...it is a top of the line model..sure i could have gone with a cheaper one but i want quality. As for the install. That price is with install. I am a female who doesn't wish to monkey around with electrical wires ....sure i'd save money on install but after the electrical fire i'd cause, i'd spend twice as much having to find the damage. I've learned my lesson with so-called people who can install. 
By the way. I live in MASS. Very exspensive here. So where you live, does factor into that.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Remote car starters are not the holy grail people seem to think they are. In fact, I highly doubt Nissan even makes its own remote starter, since it's stated several times in the owner's manual that excessive idling isn't recommended.

But, never fear, there are alternatives so you don't have to freeze your brass monkeys off while driving to work, so read on...

Idling doesn't allow the engine or catalytic converter to warm up as quickly as driving, which in turn causes engine wear, pollutes the environment, and it gives you *zero mpg * to boot.

Instead, do this... *use the block-heater* that comes with the car - that's what it's there for. This will warm up the engine significantly BEFORE start-up, which will allow oil to circulate more quickly, thus reducing engine wear end extending the engine's life. Block heaters have been around for years, and are a proven way to ease starting and reduce wear.

If you want the interior to be warmed up as well, just buy a decent 120V heater fan and put it somewhere safe inside the vehicle, perhaps on the passenger floor. It would be advisable to get one with a manual thermostat and a safety tip-over switch, so as to not set the car ablaze. I found this one at Crappy Tire for $50. I wouldn't recommend digitally controlled ones, though, as they likely won't keep temperature and fan settings when not powered.

Then, just hook the block heater and heater (via extension cord, if necessary - mine's about 20 metres long) to an outdoor timer and set it to turn on about 2-3 hours before you plan to drive the car.

Block heater, interior heater, extension cord and timer: *<$100* (and no installation!). Not freezing your ass off on the way to work: *PRICELESS!*

Hope this helps someone... :fluffy:


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

blitzboi said:


> Remote car starters are not the holy grail people seem to think they are. In fact, I highly doubt Nissan even makes its own remote starter, since it's stated several times in the owner's manual that excessive idling isn't recommended.
> 
> But, never fear, there are alternatives so you don't have to freeze your brass monkeys off while driving to work, so read on...
> 
> ...


Damn people can i live???? Can i get something nice...without everyone's opinion of why an how i wasted money and now that I'm hurtin the engine? God give it a rest...NEXT TOPIC


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

altima25s said:


> Damn people can i live???? Can i get something nice...without everyone's opinion of why an how i wasted money and now that I'm hurtin the engine? God give it a rest...NEXT TOPIC


As long as you're happy with the starter and it works, that is all that matters in the end.


----------



## altima25s (Feb 26, 2003)

Smitty 3.5 said:


> As long as you're happy with the starter and it works, that is all that matters in the end.


Thank you sweetheart


----------



## kit (Dec 6, 2004)

So what would you do in the summer mount a air conditioner in the pass.window??? Comand starts ROCK!!! Winter-Summer or when you what to leave next to a snowbank with no power


----------

